# Christmas FX boxes found



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi all,
I was nosing around and spotted the Xmas FX boxes here:

http://www.seefred.com/christmas_tree_fx.htm

They're going for $24 each and I called the guys to verify that they have them in stock. I don't think we're ever gonna see them for really cheap now that they're apparently out of production.

Why is it that the good always die young...


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I think I got my box at LTD Commodities for $13.00. I'm so glad I bought them when I did because I just checked the website and they no longer sell them.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I've always been a day late and a dollar short whenever these FX boxes come up. But not this time! Thanks for posting this link, Otaku! My 2 boxes arrived yesterday.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Cool! You'll like these boxes - I've been using mine for a few years now with no problems.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I have two boxes and I love them! I use one for lightning and the other for my pumpkins.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

(drooling)


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I got mine cheap from spilsbury if I remember they were on sale for 9.99 or 12.99.
They were cheap glad I got them when I did.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Well, I ordered two of them. They sound pretty useful


----------



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

Otaku,

This may have been answered elsewhere, but do the FX boxes have a line input jack, or just a built in mic? And if it's just a mic input, how difficult do you think it would be to add a jack?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

It's a line jack. I got two of them a cpl years ago. Still haven't used them... the haunt I've been working at is always mad scramble/last minute and we never seem to get the weather FX hooked up. _*sigh*_

When I bought those bad boys I got them from (I think LTD) and they were 10 bucks. I guess now that they're out of production it's a seller's market. Rrrgh.

My idea was to use both; one set at low threshold to light up a bank of lower-brightness bulbs, and one at high threshold to fire the high-intensities when the big boomers hit. I need to hook up with some haunters who don't live 30+ miles away so I can spend some more time working with this sort of stuff.


----------



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply.

I was debating between two of the FX boxes, or two of the Color Organ kits from Electronics123.

I have one the kits, and it works great. Mine is set up so that when the lightning flashes, the room lamps dim, using the technique from here (http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=24258) The effect looks great!

But at 14.95, after buying a box, upgrading to a larger triac (not necessary), the cost was about the same for the FX box. Not to mention the build time.

(More time for other props!)


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

MBrennan said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> I was debating between two of the FX boxes, or two of the Color Organ kits from Electronics123.
> 
> ...


Get the FX boxes. They can handle up to 500 watts, which is over twice the amount most of the Light Organs can handle. You won't be sorry. I've used two of the boxes going on four years now with no problems.

Use a three outlet extension cord splitter on the back of the FX box to run a seperate cord to a small light for the flicker bulb fader circuit mentioned in the other thread. Now, when your lightning strikes and lights up outside, this will cause the fader circuit to fade.

I hope that made a little sense.


----------



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

Put my order in for two today. 

Hopefully they are still in stock.

Nobody answered the phone when I called earlier.


----------

